# New air gun



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok so I'm looking for a good air rifle for my son for X-mas. I have not looked at one in years and man have they come a long way. So here is my question can anyone suggest a good air rifle capable of taking small game but not beyond the budget of a youth 20 gauge or good 22? The wife would prefer I keep it under $150 but by the looks of things so far it may be difficult.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

My buddy has a Gammo, around 1000 fps, accurate. They are around 150-200 depending on where you buy. Seems that if you get around 1000 fps you can kill small critters humanely. He's had the rifle for around 3 years, doesn't baby it and has had no problems.

I might get one. I was surprised at how loud it was. Sounded like a 22.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an RWS Diana model 34 it's awesome!! Walnut stock break barrel action 1000fps best part is,how quiet it shoots you don't even hear it. It's made in Germany a little pricey but I have had it for 21yrs shoots as good today as when I was 13


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

My Red Squirrel killer ---- Beeman RS-1 .177 ---- Less than $100.
The same gun --- Dual cal. .177 and .22 about $150 at amazon. 

.177 about 1000 fps === the .22 is a bit slower at 800-900 fps

The .177 will blow through a red with no trouble.

The rifle is very heavy -- my old walnut stocked Ruger 10-22 w/scope is lighter than the Beeman.
The rifle shoots great. 
It did take about seven different cans of pellets before I found one that the rifle liked.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in town on a half acre lot, with a fair amount of squirrels visiting my yard. A few months ago, I was at my parents' house and found my old Crosman 760 Pumpmaster that I got when I was 12. Even though that thing is 20 years old now, it still works fine. After a few practice shots and a little tweaking of the sights, I pumped it 10 times, inserted a .177 pointed pellet, and dropped a squirrel out of my oak tree from about 8 yards (up)... single, perfect head shot. The next squirrel I shot at ran off injured, since the low power of that thing requires a square hit or else it can glance off the skull. That day, I went out and purchased a new Beeman break-barrel air rifle. For right at $100 it came with interchangeable .177 and .22 cal barrels and a 4x scope. The initial accuracy was not as good as I'd hoped, but according to the instructions, it takes 1000 to 1500 rounds to wear-in the barrel before accuracy and consistency is really achieved. I've got probably 400 through it and my groups ARE getting smaller. I've been using the .22 barrel. I've taken maybe a dozen squirrels with it in the 2 months since I got it. It has what looks like a muzzle-break on it... and that dissipates the sound. Rated for 1000fps with .177 and I think 900 or 950fps with .22 pellets... both are quiet enough that I use my living room as a shooting range, not NEARLY as loud as my bro-in-law's Gamo that is rated for the same velocity (he gets higher velocity from the lightweight alloy pellets, but my Beeman manual says I should only use lead). For $100 I am quite pleased with it and it has no problem taking small game. Just keep in mind that effective range is limited when this thing is new, simply because until the barrel wears-in, groupings are larger than a squirrel's head beyond about 12 yds. Since it is pretty quiet, I bought some of the cheaper pellets (that I won't use for hunting) and just sit on my couch during a Browns' game and load & fire this thing over and over into the pellet trap that I built. After about 400 rounds, my groups are getting smaller, which means the distance at which I can take squirrels is extending. Good luck. I think you can do ok with your budget.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a winchester 1000... .177....made by daisy....I rarely use....like new w/ box I can part with....$80 sound about right.
Bad part is we are a few hours apart....I'm SW of Columbus...Grove City.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Google "Archer Air guns" they sell co2 guns that are very accurate that are fun and cheap to shoot. They work well on squirrels under 30 yards for me. They are copies of the old 1960's Crossman 160 Air guns. Co2 guns can use a cheap rifle scopes without any problems. For me shooting a spring gun is more challenging to learn the proper hold for accuracy.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I would suggest looking at the Air Venturi Bronco available @ Pyramyd Air for $129.99. It made for "young" people and would by far outshine anything you could buy at Walmart. It was designed by one of the best air gunners around. It is deadly accurate.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

wow thank you very much....I am currently pitting a beman against a gammo....the loudness to be exact as that seems to be a hard thing to tell without shooting them side by side. I am unsure about having to put 1000 rounds through a rifle to break it in though.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got a Crosman storm xt that was crap when I bought it.But,after grt trigger upgrade,quality leapers scope,AND the break in period,it's actually a pretty good gun.Don't discount accuracy of a Springer gun until you learn how to hold and shoot it properly.You hold and shoot it like a. 22 rifle or centerfire and you'll not be happy at all.Mines now quite deadly out to 40-50yds.After that,it's suspect if any wind at all.My vote is go .22 caliber pellet if you are primarily gonna hunt w/it.177 is ok,but .22 would be better.You CAN buy a cheaper rifle, do a trigger upgrade
and shoot various pellets to find what they like best and get a good shooting gun.I've had best luck w/corpsman premiers in mine.A cheap nitro piston is definitely probably the way to go.Quieter,less,recoil and easier to shoot.Crosman and gamo make decent,entry level ones(trigger upgrade probably necessary).Benjamin trail and the like are better but a bit more pricey(maybe $200-$300 depending).
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

